# Amarr vs. CHI



## Carson (Jul 29, 2008)

I want to put in sectional doors so I can insulate them. I have narrowed it down to two different companys. One installs Amarr doors and the other uses CHI. From your experience which is the better door?


----------



## Tito3g (Dec 6, 2009)

I have the same question


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Mar 9, 2010)

You can check their online site and compare the two. Hope it helps.


----------



## 1977Impala (Jul 15, 2010)

I have had a 16x8 amarr insulated door for 5 years now no problems what so ever.


----------



## damiandouglasgaragedoor (Aug 17, 2011)

We all have our preferences. We install both doors and it is not a question of which is better. Do your research. Go to their websites and see what they say. Look at reviews and select based on your preferences.


----------

